# Help me decide between Kestrel Evoke and RT1000



## spectastic (Sep 4, 2012)

I've posted my BD aluminum bike on craigslist, to upgrade to something a little better

Shimano 105 equipped Carbon Road Bikes - NEW Kestrel Evoke Road Bicycles with Shimano 105 group | Save up to 60% off List prices
Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes, Roadbikes - Kestrel RT1000

RT 1000 has a better frame
Evoke has lighter wheels (RT1000: ~1800 g/set vs Evoke: ~1400 g/set)

I actually found a RT1000 for less than the one in the link I posted. And it has full 105 (cranks and cassettes included), with exception to the calipers. I'm paranoid about posting the link, because it has 1 size left (my size), and they told me they have 2 instock...

I'm kind of leaning towards the evoke, even though it's supposedly 2 lbs heavier at ~18 lbs without pedals. The stiffness of the bikes are similar. And while the RT1000 frame, with the hidden cable routing, is suuuper sexy, I'm kind of put off by the oval wheels, which has some bad reps about being heavy, and of poor quality.

Anyone who have these bikes, I'm very eager for your input.


----------



## spectastic (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm going with the Evoke. Thanks so much everyone. I couldn't have made this decision without you.


----------



## rickgoing (May 26, 2010)

As long as it fits you couldn't make a bad choice in my opinion! Good luck with it!:thumbsup:


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

The Evoke will be new old stock from around '09, whereas the RT1000 is probably quite new. For that reason I'd tend to favor the RT1000.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

jpfirefly said:


> The Evoke will be new old stock from around '09, whereas the RT1000 is probably quite new. For that reason I'd tend to favor the RT1000.


The latest Evoke SLs have BB30. The '09 Evoke were 68mm English.


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

Latest? Maybe I'm off by a year but the Evoke hasn't been a part of the lineup for quite some time: Kestrel Bicycles | Road Bikes 

Bikes Direct is doing more or less what Nashbar does, getting NOS at a sweet discount and giving it a solid build and some cheap hoops.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

I owned a '09 Evoke SL, purchased in '10. It did not have BB30 as the most recent Evoke SL on BD are claiming to have. Back then afaik, BB30 was not an option.

I am asuming these Evoke SL with BB30 are new build, probably special build for a off shore distributor.


----------



## rickgoing (May 26, 2010)

jpfirefly said:


> Latest? Maybe I'm off by a year but the Evoke hasn't been a part of the lineup for quite some time: Kestrel Bicycles | Road Bikes
> 
> Bikes Direct is doing more or less what Nashbar does, getting NOS at a sweet discount and giving it a solid build and some cheap hoops.


Here is a link to the 2009 Evoke specs from Bikesdirect...It shows a shimano 105 bottom bracket....Also in their listing for the Evoke now it says that this is a current non catalog item with BB30 bottom bracket.


----------

